

A JavaScript Constructor Problem, and Three Solutions - _mayo
http://raganwald.com/2014/07/09/javascript-constructor-problem.html

======
facorreia
I like this thorough explanation.

In my code, I mostly avoid this issue by relying on jshint's "newcap" option
to detect when a constructor function is called without the new keyword.

